# A British view of the US 'healthcare' system



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

An interesting read for anyone moving to the US.


----------



## GCSteve (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Bellthorpe, I have recently been approved for a permanent residency Visa, (Green Card), as a nurse I am hopeful that I will have a good scheme once employed. It would have to be embarrassing for a healthcare company to not cover their employees fully, right?
This, and taxes as I transition assets to the USA are my most prominent concerns.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

GCSteve said:


> Thanks Bellthorpe, I have recently been approved for a permanent residency Visa, (Green Card), as a nurse I am hopeful that I will have a good scheme once employed. It would have to be embarrassing for a healthcare company to not cover their employees fully, right?
> This, and taxes as I transition assets to the USA are my most prominent concerns.


It is unlikely that you will find an employer in the health sector not offering benefits aside from some small home health care outfits.

Where will you be moving to?


----------



## GCSteve (Jan 16, 2015)

Coming over in Feb to have a proper look at Houston and Charlotte. I've got to pass the NCLEX General Nursing exam after 9 years of Mental Health Nursing. Can't apply to sit 'til I know where we're settling. Just got to line up the challenges and start ticking them off.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Living in the Middle East - you really get to realise how lucky we are to have the NHS in the UK, warts and all!
The health system in the Middle East seems to be very similar to the USA - all insurance based and you have to carefully check whether the facility or procedure that you require are both covered by the insurance company & policy level that you have!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

GCSteve said:


> Coming over in Feb to have a proper look at Houston and Charlotte. I've got to pass the NCLEX General Nursing exam after 9 years of Mental Health Nursing. Can't apply to sit 'til I know where we're settling. Just got to line up the challenges and start ticking them off.


I took the NCLEX in 1992 and moved to Honolulu with a job offer. As a nurse in the US with a full time position typically 3 x 12 hour shifts day or night you will be offered good benefits including health care for you and your family with a moderate contribution on your part differs state to state. Having spent 23 yrs in the US being from Ireland orginally working as a nurse provides steady income,no worries about benefits ,ability to get overtime or a second job and the ability to move around the US. It is one of the better occupations to support life in the US. Best of luck


----------

